# Caption The Folowing Picture



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

How about these.................

*"Hey Ta-ray-za, these are even bigger than Bill's cigar"!*

*"Look Ta-ray-za, tell that reporter to shove these."*

*"I'm so happy I finally found a set of ears which to match my long face."*


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I fit two in! That's why they call it a cornhole!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

*Sen. Flip Flop: "Which one? Right or Left? I like the one on the right, but I'd rather support the left"

"Flip Flop 2K4, take both sides, You can always change your mind!"

"Boost the economy, BUY CORN!"

"Ketchup and corn?!?! Ewww!!"

"Market Alert: Ketchup industry crashes, Heinz & Kerry find new riches in corn"

"Tah-dah!, I am Cornholio !!, vote for me as your leader"*


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

"Is the reception any better now?"

"How long do I have to rub these together before I get a spark?"

"No, Theresa, corn is not one of the 57 varieties."

Theresa once again admonishes John for playing with her 'special toys'.

"John, I think maybe the helecopter is a little TOO close to the ground!"


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Look out Bush I've got my own action figures. 

Look Theresa they are just like me, stiff and corny 


Scott c:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

"I use these to clean out the wax from ears!"


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Waffles nothing, I like corn!


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

I brought this corn back from Nam, it was a tough and brutel fight. I got 6 medals for it then tossed'em...no I mean the ribbons..oh wait....


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Vote for me or they will get it! :lol:

Sen. Kerry shows the press how he won the war.

The only things dumb enough to vote for me.

Posted Tue 10 Aug, 2004 12:08:

Fellow countrymen, lend me your ears. . .


----------



## jtsmh (Nov 24, 2003)

AAAWWW SHUCKS LOVEY ! I WAS JUST GOING TO GIVE THE COMMON FOLK AN EAR FULL.


----------



## bpd19 (Jul 28, 2004)

SHOVE THESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

AP Reporter: "Senator, tell us how well your hung!"

Senator Flip Flop: "Like this!! Do you really think the 3 billion-dollar benefactress married me for my good looks?"


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

* Since my wife is an African-American she is use to long, hard, and thick objects being shoved in her mouth, but these are the wrong color!

I recently found these items inside my 65 year old wife. Now I understand why she was acting like more of a bitch then Hillary.

My wife says if I take these two ears of corn and in her words "shove them" up my anus. Then she will give me another 20 million dollars to run for President.*


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*"What do you think of me now, Biatch!!"*


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh.....................

He's good and bad, and he's back!
:lol: 
:L:


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

"I eat corn the long way."


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

"Vote for me or the corn gets it!"
"I voted for the corn long before I voted against the corn."


----------

